# June 11, 12, 13 - Gilmer, Tx



## uppidycon (Jan 7, 2010)

my buddy gpinjason and i are arrangin' a trip to gilmer, tx that weekend to go ridin' around at barnwell mt. offroad park.. we're bringin' our jeeps and we may bring the 4 wheelers.. we will have some 4 wheeler buddies with us too.. so we're extending our trip to anyone who wants to join us.. 4 wheeler, jeep, truck, buggy, whatever.. i know there's a lot of guys from the east texas area.. be kool to hit some trails and then eat at the messican restaurant for a big dinner one night.. :rockn: campin', cold beer, chillin'..


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

Heck yeah!!! I'm ready... almost... soon as I get my steering skid and SYE on the Jeep... My lift is on the Brute...


----------



## uppidycon (Jan 7, 2010)

sweet! how'd puttin' the lift on go? well, what are you doing april 3? jaylynn and i can come over and we can pull your transfer case and get that SYE in there.. probably take about an hour once it's out from under the jeep..


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

It went on easy... I don't know what's going on the 3rd yet, but that's a possibility..


----------



## uppidycon (Jan 7, 2010)

kool.. i'll call you when i land on the 2nd..


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

i only live bout 45 min from glimer....ever heard of any park up there....i'm up for it, lemme get wit the boss....lol and i'll let you know. i'm juust bringing my brute....


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

Crawfishie!! said:


> i only live bout 45 min from glimer....ever heard of any park up there....i'm up for it, lemme get wit the boss....lol and i'll let you know. i'm juust bringing my brute....


It's more catered for trucks and Jeeps, but there are a bunch of ATV trails also... There isn't any mud, it's strictly trail riding, hills and rocks... Helmets are required... but it's still a fun place to ride, 1800 acres I think...

http://www.barnwellmountainra.com/


----------



## uppidycon (Jan 7, 2010)

yeah, you've been missing out.. ;-)


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

Bump... this is getting closer... we are still planning to head up there Friday morning to be there around Noon... Camping at the park.. We have a few guys with ATVs and possibly a couple of SxS's coming also.. gonna be fun


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

Ok, if anyone is interested, we are heading up that way tomorrow morning. From the looks of the weather in that region, this is THE weekend to bring a 4 wheeler up there... normally it's really dry and dusty, and just strictly trail riding for the ATVs, but there might actually be a little bit of mud to play in and a lot less dust from all the rain up there... If anyone wants to meet us out there, you can't miss us, we will have 2 Brutes mixed in with about 30 Jeeps... please check out the website for the park rules on ATVs though, Helmets are required, as well as a state Offroad Vehicle Permit, which you can buy at the park for $8.. 

http://www.barnwellmountainra.com

If anyone shows up, come holler at us!


----------

